# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال از دانشگاه های دلخواه در ثبت نام کنکور

## azem

سلام
من که دانشگاه های دلخواه مثل امین رو نزدم اشتباه کردم؟
چون ب رشته های نظامی علاقه ندارم
ویرایش میشه؟
چرا دانشگاه بقیه الله (عج)  توی فرم نیس؟
موسسات اموزش عالی غیر انتفاعی چیه؟

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> سلام
> من که دانشگاه های دلخواه مثل امین رو نزدم اشتباه کردم؟
> چون ب رشته های نظامی علاقه ندارم
> ویرایش میشه؟
> چرا دانشگاه بقیه الله (عج)  توی فرم نیس؟
> موسسات اموزش عالی غیر انتفاعی چیه؟


سلام دوست عزیز.

انتخاب دانشگاه های مورد علاقه یه چیز کاملا سلیقه ای هستش و اصلا و ابدا نمیشه گفت چون نزدی اشتباه کردی.( بی نهایت بار میتونی ویرایش کنی اطلاعات رو)

پس اگه پشیمون شدی و میخوای ویرایش کنی برو ویرایش کن :Yahoo (15): 

موسسات آموزش غیر انتفاعی همین دانشگاه های غیر انتفاعی هستش دیگه ( فکر کنم شهریش یه چیزی حدود دانشگاه آزاد حالا یکم کمتر یا بیشتر باشه)

----------


## azem

up

----------

